# the easiest place to film mule deer bucks?



## Rack N Stack (Jan 2, 2009)

i am looking to for a easy area to film some bucks and does up close like 30 to 40 yards if any body knows of any areas please get back with me.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

The Nature Center on 12th street in Ogden has a few deer in there. I've seen a couple bucks there. Good Luck :mrgreen:


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

The fields around manila Utah are absolutely loaded in the winter, even "downtown". West side of the valley over by butterfield. I-80 between park city and wanship has been loaded with deer and elk lately. The flats around the simpson mnts in the vernon LE unit have some dandy bucks in the winter, too.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

The easiest place?...Mt Olivet cemetary, Salt Lake City. Right across the street from the U of U stadium. Nice herd year around with 3-4 pretty good bucks. You did say easy, right? 
P.S. don't take any archery gear with you, they're a little sensative to that. Couple years back some idiot (notice I didn't say hunter) stuck an arrow in a nice buck up there and I suspect they haven't quite forgot.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I saw a few west in the corn fields of Syracuse.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Right now, the I-80 service road running into Wanship from Parley's Summit.


----------



## big_bucker (Jul 17, 2008)

out in hereman by that little comunity pond and up the road from there... and also out on backus


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Bear River Bird Refuge


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> I saw a few west in the corn fields of Syracuse.


Which ones? And you didn't even stop by to say hello??


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> Bear River Bird Refuge


Funny you should say that- back in early December we went out duck hunting and jumped 2 bucks. One was a little forkhorn, and the other a pretty tall 3 point. We also saw lots of tracks in the mud.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

My sisters backyard. Her next door neighbor (animal lover) is feeding them corn. :evil:


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

yea, as stated b4, the bear river bird refuge. i went there youth duck hunt day and saw quite a few doe! 
or the foothills
try some farms, they prolly have fields and tons of deer.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Weber Canyon, Road to East Canyon via Morgan, Just North of Mantua, Brigham city to Petersboro along mountain road, Tremonton to Malad, West of Tremonton toward Snowville, Lava Hot Springs area in Idaho, plus all of the others people have mentioned.


----------

